# Are my cameras worth anything?



## ryan0480

My dad recently gave me 3 older cameras of his, two SLR 35mm cameras and a TLR (but I want to hold on to that one, it looks cool).

I have a Minolta X-700 with a 50mm lens and a Nikon FG with a 28mm and 135mm lenses. I know that these particular cameras are about 20 years old (I think?), but are they worth anything? I was thinking of trying to sell them to buy a DSLR, but was wondering if some of you guys who know more about this could tell me if I should try and sell or just hold onto them and save up for the DSLR. Thanks in advance for any help on this!


----------



## Yahoozy

pretty sure the X-700 aint worth all that much
i bought one plus a bag, flash, and 4 lenses for like $125


----------



## icassell

ryan0480 said:


> My dad recently gave me 3 older cameras of his, two SLR 35mm cameras and a TLR (but I want to hold on to that one, it looks cool).
> 
> I have a Minolta X-700 with a 50mm lens and a Nikon FG with a 28mm and 135mm lenses. I know that these particular cameras are about 20 years old (I think?), but are they worth anything? I was thinking of trying to sell them to buy a DSLR, but was wondering if some of you guys who know more about this could tell me if I should try and sell or just hold onto them and save up for the DSLR. Thanks in advance for any help on this!



I had a big pile of Minolta 35mm cameras/lenses in mint condition.  When I considered selling them to finance my dSLR and started looking around, I found they were worth very little on the 2nd hand market.  It is a shame, since I spent a small fortune on them when they were new.  Since I don't do film anymore, I donated them to a local high school and took a deduction instead. They were happy and I was happy.


----------



## terri

Agreed - I wouldn't think you'd get enough for a DSLR with the sale of these cameras, but since they belonged to your Dad, I'd keep them for sentimental value, and just use them. The TLR will be great fun for you to move into MF. If you ever felt like learning to develop your own film, you'll find it's easy, cheap, and you don't need a darkroom. You can scan your negatives and use those files in PS just as you eventually plan to with a DSLR. The cameras were free, so why not?

Have fun!


----------



## ryan0480

Hey guys, thanks for the sppedy responses!

Unfortunately, I did not think they would be worth much either, I just wanted to get kindof an idea from others who would know more than I. Still, I suppose any bit could help, since I certainly cant afford a DSLR at the moment.


----------



## elemental

I'll give you $10 for the X-700!

In all seriousness, probably not, unless you have some rare gem of a lens attached. The best way, though, is to search completed auctions on eBay. That will tell you exactly what they're worth.

35mm SLRs are, for the most part, a buyer's market these days.


----------



## ryan0480

elemental said:


> 35mm SLRs are, for the most part, a buyer's market these days.


 
Very true it seems, though in peeking on Ebay, I saw auctions around the $100 mark for each one of these, with the lenses I have, but I didnt think I would be able to make _that_ much on them.


----------



## icassell

ryan0480 said:


> Very true it seems, though in peeking on Ebay, I saw auctions around the $100 mark for each one of these, with the lenses I have, but I didnt think I would be able to make _that_ much on them.




Maybe you can get your dad to donate them to a charity and give you the $$ equal to the deduction.


----------



## ksmattfish

You can try the listings at www.keh.com and www.mpex.com to see what a used camera dealer would value them at.  The completed listings at Ebay though will give you a more accurate estimate as to what they are really worth.  The X-700 is a cult classic to some, and the only Minolta I ever cared for, but there are lot's of them out there, so value is down.


----------



## nealjpage

Maybe SpiffyBeth will want the x700.  I think that's what she uses.


----------



## djacobox372

ryan0480 said:


> My dad recently gave me 3 older cameras of his, two SLR 35mm cameras and a TLR (but I want to hold on to that one, it looks cool).
> 
> I have a Minolta X-700 with a 50mm lens and a Nikon FG with a 28mm and 135mm lenses. I know that these particular cameras are about 20 years old (I think?), but are they worth anything? I was thinking of trying to sell them to buy a DSLR, but was wondering if some of you guys who know more about this could tell me if I should try and sell or just hold onto them and save up for the DSLR. Thanks in advance for any help on this!



If those are NIKKOR lenses for the nikon they may be worth $50 each, maybe more.


----------

